Himalayan glacier melting doubled since 2000, spy satellites show - ravoori
======
thedevindevops
[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/19/himalaya...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/19/himalayan-
glacier-melting-doubled-since-2000-scientists-reveal)

[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/environment/2019/06/himal...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/environment/2019/06/himalayan-
glaciers-melting-alarming-rate-spy-satellites-show/)

I hope these are readable, I always disable javascript on news sites so I'm
not sure...

------
powerbroker
Suspiciously close timing to the recent wave of Mt. Everest (and other)
mountain climbing... and the associated human waste added to the snow. This
leads to a change in the albedo, and thus, to greater heat retention. I blame
Tenzing Norgay for helping that English dude climb Everest. If it wasn't for
those meddling sherpas, the mountains would have gotten away (with keeping the
cloaks of snow).

